# My neighbor's barking dog is driving me nuts. [UPDATE]



## JudyH (Apr 21, 2015)

I am in a new house in a new development.  My neighbor moved in when I did and is a nice guy.
Last year he got a large breed puppy and he is clueless.  He's been through several trainers and finally asked my advice (he knew I trained horses).  I could see he and his wife absorbed nothing I told he, even though he could see me handling the dog fine.
I thought I could wait out the puppy stage, and now he's gone and gotten a second puppy of the same breed.  Now the barking is incessant, starting early in the morning and off and on all day.  Our homes are very close to each other.
I walked over in my nightgown early today and told her to put them in cause they'd given me a headache.  Then I went  online and ordered an ultra-sonic bark stopper that I can use on the back porch.
I'm going to ask him nicely not to leave the dogs out barking.  If that doesn't work, I will report him to the homeowners association.  If they don't do anything , I will call the police.
This is my third house in my life, and my third PITA neighbor.


----------



## Wyominguy (Apr 21, 2015)

*Here is what you need*

I have one of these. Works pretty well.


http://www.amazon.com/DOGTEK-BirdHouse-Control-Outdoor-Indoor/dp/B00ESMUWS6


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 21, 2015)

You could try feeding the dogs big hunks of meat laced with a stool softener.

If you're not into chicanery, you could get them each some large bones to chew on.
We have a local BBQ place that sells 'em in 10 lb. bags.
_You might ask your neighbor first if it'd be okay._


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 21, 2015)

You MUST tell them. "Your dogs bark incessantly. It must stop. They are a nuisance and police and/or animal control will be called if the barking continues past (date certain)." And walk away.

They may not know. They might work during the day and are gone. The alternative would be to record the barking dogs and play it back really LOUD on the weekend when they are home. Preferably when they are outside grilling, entertaining, or doing yard work.

I don't know that posting it on TUG will produce a positive outcome (unless you know they are TUGgers) but I hope you feel better.

Jim


----------



## Bucky (Apr 21, 2015)

Been there, done that! Our problem went on for over a year. The HOA was basically useless until I got a small recorder and started taping the dogs barking all day. They sent out letter after letter to no avail. Then I decided to take matters into my own hands. 

The only way I got it to stop was go to Walmart and purchase a boat air horn!! The neighbor got real PO'd every time I would let loose with the horn while her dogs were barking! We finally came to a meeting of the minds. She agreed to keep her dogs from barking or at least take them in when they first started and I would not use the horn anymore.

Life has been good for a couple of years now.


----------



## presley (Apr 21, 2015)

It's tough. One of my neighbors has a dog that will bark for hours when he is alone at night. It doesn't happen often, but when when it does, I can't sleep. I do give the dog some treats sometimes, a pig ear, a large rawhide, etc. I have never reported the dog because another neighbor polices the entire area and reports everyone for everything - both real and imagined. I don't want to add to the drama for this family. 

In my neighbor's case, I can tell it is because the dog is home alone and scared . That's part of the reason why I go over and give him a treat or toy sometimes.  I feel bad for the dog! Have you figured out why your neighbor's dog barks so much? There has to be a reason.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 21, 2015)

These untrained and ignored dogs are their "kids". 

Do not try to talk them into better behavior or to be more considerate. Your plan to involve the HOA and police are the steps YOU have to take. 

I would video tape several days in your life in your yard or deck with BARKING dogs ... all evidence for mediation and eventually, the local court case. I would have friends from outside the neighborhood over for cook outs - future witnesses. If you can set up a camera from a 2nd floor room, do so to tape the dogs behavior, elapse of time and LACK of the neighbors' intervention. 

And later, talk to the OTHER neighbors ... they might be a tired of the dog noise  ---- but I would bet, most neighbors will say, "They have dogs? Never heard them!"

You can ONLY hope the dogs do not have licenses and their shots up to date ...


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 21, 2015)

From my experience HOA is useless. Try animal control.  Although I did not go that route.  I had a bad (in all sense of the word) neighbor who kept an untrained/unloved pitbull in the backyard 24x7 who would try to climb the fence and attack me or anyone else.  It would bark all night.  We exchanged many 4-letter words with the neighbor and her family.  We never did call animal control and put up with it for the entire time as we tracked on the internet about pre-foreclosure notices and hoping that they would be gone soon.  The neighbor did not make a single mortgage payment since she moved in 2 years before, her home was foreclosed on and they moved out.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2015)

You and your neighbor cussed each other out?  How awkward...


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 21, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> You and your neighbor cussed each other out?  How awkward...



It started out with us politely asking them to keep the dog under control and not try to climb fence to attack us.  Once or twice they did, with them cussing at their dog.  After a couple of weeks, they stopped bothering to do so.  After politely requesting them to keep their dog under control and nothing happened, it became "will you please keep that fxxxxxx dog under control?"  They then went "Fxxx you".  

We live in a good neighborhood and they just never fit in.  It is a neighborhood where we invite each other over for dinner and we even go on vacations together.  She and her kids were rough and one of my neighbors told us that her teenage kids yelled abuses at them.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm shocked - I guess I live a sheltered life - we don't use that kind of language.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 21, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I'm shocked - I guess I live a sheltered life - we don't use that kind of language.



 You wouldn't teach those kind of language at school anyway.


----------



## JudyH (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for listening and suggestions. These folks are home all day and night with the dogs. The sit and act helpless and tell me they're trying. 

I will tape and video. I know it bothers other neighbors. 

I love the air horn.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 21, 2015)

My neighbor has a dog that barks all the time. I'm convinced the dog must think its name is "SHUT UP!" because that's the only words it ever hears. 

Neighbor says he got the dog as a pet for his daughter. Daughter hates the dog. Why? Because it barks all the time. Seriously!

I'm waiting for the day the dog finally dies, and I'm hoping they don't get another.

Judy, I feel your pain. Hang in there!

Dave


----------



## klpca (Apr 21, 2015)

My friend had great luck with one of those ultrasonic things so maybe buy one and aim it at their yard.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 21, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I don't know that posting it on TUG will produce a positive outcome (unless you know they are TUGgers) but I hope you feel better.


Well, for what it is worth ... my dog has been barky this afternoon and *I* opened this thread just in case it was directed at me.  

Of course, I would have been surprised to learn that one of my neighbors was a TUGGER ... but would have been thrilled to have that conversation!


----------



## geekette (Apr 21, 2015)

Just try to not be mad at the dogs, it is not their fault.  

A woman I know put up a tetherball pole in her back yard so the dog could amuse itself.   Perhaps there is something quick, easy and cheap that allows the dogs some activity.

Best of luck!


----------



## Tia (Apr 21, 2015)

We have  great neighbors and neighbor dog for the past 6 years, before that we had the barkingest dog there could ever be and lazy owners. Their neglected pet barked all night/day long. They tried a bark collar but batteries would die. They got another grown dog who someone else trained and that dog didn't bark (same breed). They'd leave their barking dog out at night because otherwise it would keep them awake... this I was told one night at 3a :annoyed: when I walked over rang the door bell and  asked them to take the dog in. Luckily for us they moved out of state , what a relief. 

I feel for you...


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 22, 2015)

To bad you can't put a bark collar on the owners that would shock the owner every time their dogs barked.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 22, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> You could try feeding the dogs big hunks of meat laced with a stool softener.
> 
> If you're not into chicanery, you could get them each some large bones to chew on.
> We have a local BBQ place that sells 'em in 10 lb. bags.
> _You might ask your neighbor first if it'd be okay._



Small bites of frozen hot dogs laced with benedryl might be better. Why frozen? Because the dog will swallow it whole rather than potentially picking around the pills.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 22, 2015)

dougp26364 said:


> Small bites of frozen hot dogs laced with benedryl might be better. Why frozen? Because the dog will swallow it whole rather than potentially picking around the pills.



The issue here is if the dog eats on 2 of the 3 pieces of hotdog with pills while frozen and the neighbor's find the 3rd with the pill, the police most certainly will be called. If the dog becomes unresponsive and taken to a vet ... police again.

Or worst yet, the neighbors have a GO-PRO set up to watch the doggies play and find you drugging their family pet.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 22, 2015)

dougp26364 said:


> Small bites of frozen hot dogs laced with benedryl might be better. Why frozen? Because the dog will swallow it whole rather than potentially picking around the pills.





vacationhopeful said:


> The issue here is if the dog eats on 2 of the 3 pieces of hotdog with pills while frozen and the neighbor's find the 3rd with the pill, the police most certainly will be called. If the dog becomes unresponsive and taken to a vet ... police again.
> 
> Or worst yet, the neighbors have a GO-PRO set up to watch the doggies play and find you drugging their family pet.



I'd say the issue is that some people think poisoning a barking dog is a rational solution!

If I were comfortable speaking to the neighbor I'd let him know that the dog is a nuisance and if he doesn't solve the problem, then the HOA and/or the police will be notified.  But we all know that some neighbors are just not approachable so if that's the case I'd get the HOA/police involved sooner.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 22, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd say the issue is that some people think poisoning a barking dog is a rational solution!



I was thinking that he mentioned Benedryl as a means of making the dogs drowsy, and not for poisoning - I don't think Benedryl would permanently injure a dog anyway.  I guess I'm willing to give Doug the benefit of the doubt on this one... ???


----------



## JudyH (Apr 22, 2015)

They controlled the dogs better today.  I used empathy with the man yesterdays, telling him  I knew he couldn't stand the barking either.  He did look frustrated. :ignore:  My plan is to convince him the dogs need to be on a farm and he should move.

I ordered the above device, as well as another one.

One Benadryl won't hurt a dog, I've given them to mine when prescribed by the vet for various reasons.  Can't even think of that here, the dogs are inside a screened-in lanai.  But the airhorn..........

Someone on the HOA board of directors lives two doors away and works from home, it has to bother him.....my next plan.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 22, 2015)

I have much less of an issue with a barking dog than a vicious dog that is not under control.  We were terrified to go outside of our home unless we were in our car when our ex-neighbors had their dog out in their backyard most of the time.  Other times the dog was in their garage, not on a leash.  When their garage door opened we would panic too.  We seriously lived in fear for about 2 years but we were actually afraid to call the police on them.  We were suspecting that there were other criminal activities taking place in their home.  They had a bunch of people living there and strange people came and went at 2am in the morning.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 22, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I was thinking that he mentioned Benedryl as a means of making the dogs drowsy, and not for poisoning - I don't think Benedryl would permanently injure a dog anyway.  I guess I'm willing to give Doug the benefit of the doubt on this one... ???



Benadryl wasn't the only "solution" mentioned in this thread; somebody else talking about giving the dog stool softener.  Whatever is suggested, if the dog isn't yours then you have no idea of any sensitivities/allergies it may have.  But regardless, giving the dog any medical supplements could result in animal mistreatment/cruelty charges.  Plus, it's not the dog's fault that the owner is a dolt!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 22, 2015)

My neighbors all have barking dogs that I never really hear because I built this house somewhat sound proof. 

If you can't speak with your neighbor and resolve this in a neighborly way my list of things that can ease the noise might help.

Vinyl framed windows with insulated glass will reduce outside noises quite a bit. 

Ear plugs work pretty good too. 

A fan or some other background noise to drown out the bad noise. 

I always find that listening to Bob Ross paint is great background noise. Find him on youtube.

Take a shot of nyquil.

Bill


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 22, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> The issue here is if the dog eats on 2 of the 3 pieces of hotdog with pills while frozen and the neighbor's find the 3rd with the pill, the police most certainly will be called. If the dog becomes unresponsive and taken to a vet ... police again.
> 
> Or worst yet, the neighbors have a GO-PRO set up to watch the doggies play and find you drugging their family pet.



A) You don't throw a bunch of them, just one or two
B) You don't overdose the dogs by throwing an entire bottle
C) Somehow I don't think a Gopro camera is a huge concern.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 22, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd say the issue is that some people think poisoning a barking dog is a rational solution!
> 
> If I were comfortable speaking to the neighbor I'd let him know that the dog is a nuisance and if he doesn't solve the problem, then the HOA and/or the police will be notified.  But we all know that some neighbors are just not approachable so if that's the case I'd get the HOA/police involved sooner.



There is a difference between sedating and poisoning. I'm not into harming anyone's pet. I have been known to trap feral cats who set up shop under my deck to have litters and take them to the humane society to deal with.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 22, 2015)

Since we seem to have crossed a line, I'll tell a story of a guitar player who was in a band with me.

He didn't live in a great neighborhood and had a neighbor with a rather large dog chained in front of his yard. The dog bark ALL the time. He tried talking with the guy, who was an obstinate jerk to put it mildly. 

The guitar player called a lawyer friend of his who said he'd stop by and take care of the situation. He showed up in a suit with his briefcase. He went over and knocked on the door but the guy wouldn't get out of his chair to answer the door. He hollered at the guy, told him he was an attorney and needed to speak with him about his barking dog. The guy simply flipped him the bird. So he said I take that to mean you don't want to speak to me about your barking dog. The guy flipped him the finger a second time. 

At that point the lawyer opened his briefcase, took out a hand gun, shot the dog in the head, then yelled at the man, "You better get out here, there's something wrong with your dog." The guy moved soon afterwards.

Now I'm not advocating this is the way to get rid of a problem dog but 25 or 50mg of Benadryl in a frozen dog bite won't poison, kill or harm a large dog. It might calm them down enough one can get a little peace and quite. It's not something I'd do myself but it's a darn sight better than giving the dog a laxative as was suggested by someone before me.

I think over the years, I've had enough of some of the self righteous on these forums. I think 11,000 posts are more than enough or a lifetime.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 23, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I was thinking that he mentioned Benedryl as a means of making the dogs drowsy, and not for poisoning - I don't think Benedryl would permanently injure a dog anyway.  I guess I'm willing to give Doug the benefit of the doubt on this one... ???



Same here.

Bill


----------



## gvic (Apr 23, 2015)

JudyH said:


> But the airhorn..........
> Someone on the HOA board of directors lives two doors away and works from home, it has to bother him.....my next plan.



Please stop "spinning your wheels" and take this approach.... *File in SMALL CLAIMS COURT* ..... http://dogtime.com/dog-barking-problem.html

Find out if this is an Owner or Renter and the "Owner's Legal Mailing Address" at the County Records Office.  Send a "Certified Letter" detailing the violation of Law and "threathen" a LAWSUIT under "NUSIANCE ABATEMENT".....   http://www.hcdnnj.org/nuisance-abatement.

Don't waste your time with the HOA; Police and Animal Control or a Tenant.  Your Certified Letter must reference the specific Law Violation in your City/County.  Do not send your letter or actions to a "TENANT" ..... only to the "OWNER OF RECORD" ! ! ! 

If not file a Small Claims Action and show this property Owner you are "serious" about this "problem".... it was very successful for me when a neighbor(Tenant) decided to buy his kid a ROOSTER ! !  The "Certified Letter" to the Owner of Record worked for me.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 23, 2015)

dougp26364 said:


> Small bites of frozen hot dogs laced with benedryl might be better. Why frozen? Because the dog will swallow it whole rather than potentially picking around the pills.



Besides probably being illegal, dogs are very tolerant of benedryl and it would take a bunch of pills to make the dogs sleepy.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 23, 2015)

Suggest that the neighbors get bark collars that spray citronella:

http://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-Gentle-Spray-Anti-Bark-Collar/dp/B0002D31QU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1429779561&sr=8-1&keywords=citronella+barking+collar

It doesn't hurt the dogs, but they don't like the smell, so it trains them not to bark.


----------



## Wonka (Apr 23, 2015)

JudyH said:


> They controlled the dogs better today.  I used empathy with the man yesterdays, telling him  I knew he couldn't stand the barking either.  He did look frustrated. :ignore:  My plan is to convince him the dogs need to be on a farm and he should move.
> 
> I ordered the above device, as well as another one.
> 
> ...



I'm very surprised anyone would consider giving another persons's dog medication (over the counter or otherwise) without the permissions of the owner and consulting a Veterinarian.  Who knows what other medication the dog may be taking and the consequences?  

As for Benbadryl, I have a 15-month old dog that give one Bendryl daily for allergies.  It hasn't affected her energy level one bit.  I've take one and it knocks me out for the entire day.  So, it doesn't have the same affect on other users.  My dogs 48#, I'm 190.  Go figure..


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Apr 23, 2015)

This thread reminds me of the dog in the movie Grown Ups, with Adam Sandler and Kevin James.  Kevin James character had a dog that had its vocal chords clipped so they didn't have to put it down, due to neighbor complaints.  It turned out to be worse, as the dog still barked, but then sounded like a dying chicken or something else pretty annoying.

Good luck!


----------



## Jestjoan (Apr 23, 2015)

Some other fed up people here: http://www.city-data.com/forum/dogs/1693571-advice-how-get-dogs-shut-up.html

We moved.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 23, 2015)

artringwald said:


> Suggest that the neighbors get bark collars that spray citronella:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-Gentle-Spray-Anti-Bark-Collar/dp/B0002D31QU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1429779561&sr=8-1&keywords=citronella+barking+collar
> 
> It doesn't hurt the dogs, but they don't like the smell, so it trains them not to bark.



We rescued our Lowchen from a family who acquired him in Denmark. (Dad works for Dept of Homeland Security) He began bumping into things. 'Mom' told us 'the former owners sprayed citronella in his face to stop his barking, and it burned his eyes'. Whether true or not, he still barks when startled or just to be social with other neighborhood dogs. I don't believe citronella trains anyone but the owner.

I truly believe that the only way to curb barking is through reward/punishment administered to a young animal for appropriate/inappropriate behaviour. Once a dog is over a year or two old, it's temperament is set, and if it's going to be a barker, nothing will change that behaviour but determined and pain-inflicting methods.

There is a reason for the saying, "You can't teach an old dog new tricks."

Jim


----------



## presley (Apr 23, 2015)

I used citronella collars on my first 2 dogs. They were squirted in the face several times and never had a bad reaction. At any rate, when the one figured out how they worked, she would go bark in the other's face and then jump backward so that the other one would be sprayed whether he barked or not. They also clog very easily.

If I don't walk my dogs, they will bark too much. Although, they are never left unsupervised outside. I walk them every day. If it seems like that isn't enough, I give them bully sticks in the evenings. The barking dogs in the OP are most likely bored dogs with lazy owners. I see no reason to drug dogs just because the owners are lazy. I'd hit the owners in the pocketbook.


----------



## Wonka (Apr 23, 2015)

Dog's are like our children to many owners whether they bark or not.  I wouldn't hesitate to prosecute or sue anyone that attempted to medicate my dog without my permission.  Other owner's might consider a much worse alternative.

My dog barks.  Most do.  Does it bark enough to annoy my neighbors?  I haven't heard any complaints, so it doesn't seem to be at the level of the poster's situation.

However...I've been there.  We lived on a small lake directly across from two small terriers known in the community as "Yip & Yap" and there were left outside very earning morning (sometimes as early as 4:00am).

I don't know how the owner's slept either, but they slept less when I began to call them at 4:00am and wish them a "Good Morning" every 10 minutes until the barking stopped.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 23, 2015)

Get a lot of evidence. Tape them. Call the police. Do everything the right way. Then call Judge Judy.


----------



## JudyH (Apr 23, 2015)

*Update*

While I was away on a trip, apparently the dogs got loose, and the owner was intoxicated.  The big dog threatened a neighbor down the street, and the police were involved.  There appear to be marital issues, as neighbors have heard fighting.  The past few days he seems to have made an effort to control them more.

I can't wait for my devices to arrive.  At least there are others who have witnessed the problem.  I have no problems taping or calling police if need be.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 23, 2015)

If your dog(s) bark - and you have neighbors - then it is likely bothering them. And it 'head-in-the-sand' self-centered thinking that it does not bother your neighbors just because they haven't complained.

As a neighbor that has to listen to a dog barking for years (dog was left outside with no one walking him) - I can attest to this.  Luckily the bastard must have finally passed since the barking has recently stopped. Although I am sure another one will appear soon - maybe a good time to sell my house as barking dog(s) certainly decreases the property values of everyone near.

When another neighbor complained a few years back - their TT response… 'he just barks at birds and squirrels' - like it was the birds/squirrels fault.


----------



## balc453 (Apr 23, 2015)

We had a problem with our neighbors dogs. Whenever we sat outside which was every evening in the summer the dogs would bark at us. We could not hear our music or converse. We finally got a ultrasonic dog bark device and within a few days they were quiet. Best 50 bucks We ever spent. We used it all summer and the next year we unhooked it and the dogs did not bark anymore. A great device. 

Tim


----------



## easyrider (Apr 24, 2015)

JudyH said:


> While I was away on a trip, apparently the dogs got loose, and the owner was intoxicated.  The big dog threatened a neighbor down the street, and the police were involved.  There appear to be marital issues, as neighbors have heard fighting.  The past few days he seems to have made an effort to control them more.
> 
> I can't wait for my devices to arrive.  At least there are others who have witnessed the problem.  I have no problems taping or calling police if need be.



Did you get the ultrasonic dealio ?

Bill


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 24, 2015)

Do not drug someone else's pet. You never know what the reactions could be. The animal could be allergic or there could be a drug combination reaction. 

Benadryl® may result in these side effects:

Hyperexcitability in cats
Dry mouth
Decrease in urination
Sedation
Vomiting
Diarrhea
Loss of appetite

Benadryl® may react with these drugs:

Central Nervous System deppressants
Amitraz
Furazolidon
Selegiline
Epinephrine
Heparin sodium or calcium
Warfarin sodium

USE CAUTION WHEN ADMINISTERING THIS DRUG TO PETS WITH HEART DISEASE OR HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE, BLADDER DISORDERS, OR HYPERTHYROIDISM

USE CAUTION WHEN ADMINISTERING THIS DRUG TO PREGNANT PETS

Source: http://www.petmd.com/pet-medication/benadryl


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 24, 2015)

Wonka said:


> Dog's are like our children to many owners whether they bark or not.  I wouldn't hesitate to prosecute or sue anyone that attempted to medicate my dog without my permission.  Other owner's might consider a much worse alternative.



My dogs bark too. We received *one *passive-aggressive note complaining about *one *incident when our dogs were in the yard while our housekeepers were cleaning. 

Our _first _reaction was to install video cameras. Someone who doesn't have the decency to talk to us in person is the kind of person who might throw poison over the fence and kill our dogs. And looking at this thread - there are a lot of mean-spirited and ignorant people who think it would be OK to drug a neighbor's dog. They just assume Benadryl is safe and can't be bothered to do a simple google search to find out about possible side effects.

We want to be good neighbors and we take lots of effort to keep our dogs from barking. We do not have a dog door so they can't ever go out to bark without us knowing and we keep our dogs indoors whenever we're not home, so they're never out in the yard barking. We ask our neighbors if they bark when we're not home and we have a good relationship with our neighbors so I know they'd tell us (the ones right next to us, obviously not the weirdos who left the note). And we have pet sitters stay with our dogs when we're on vacation or else we board them.  

BUT even if we didn't try to solve the problem... *nothing a dog owner does or doesn't do gives anyone else the right to drug a dog. *And if anyone did anything to my dogs I'd sue the crap out of them and make their life a living hell.


----------



## Tia (Apr 24, 2015)

After our barking dog neighbors moved away we got comments from other neighbors who said they were surprised we didn't give some kind of special doggy treat to eliminate it.  Those other neighbors were not helpful when barkie was barking all the time, animal control wanted at least 2 barking dog logs to do anything!

 I resorted to recording the dog on video, but barkies owners then complained about our yorkie barking one morning around 8am. As it turned out we had house sitters on that date who I asked and it turned out our house sitter said they were out picking up recycled newpapers that am and it was barkie  neighbor barking at our house sitter.  Which I then called animal control re and that is when it STOPPED, someone else witnessed their dog barking and them lying about it!! 

I wouldn't assume a one time note was brought on by a one time incident, I'd bet it was multiple barking dog incidents.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 24, 2015)

Tia said:


> I wouldn't assume a one time note was brought on by a one time incident, I'd bet it was multiple barking dog incidents.



Agreed.  To think otherwise is simply head-buried-in-ground thinking.

Kurt


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 24, 2015)

Wonka said:


> I'm very surprised anyone would consider giving another persons's dog medication (over the counter or otherwise) without the permissions of the owner and consulting a Veterinarian.  Who knows what other medication the dog may be taking and the consequences?



*Agree*

George


----------



## Phill12 (Apr 24, 2015)

Big mistake giving a neighbor dog anything to eat because if the dog gets sick or dies for any reason you could get the blame costing you a lot of money in court or jail.

 We had the same problem couple years ago and because my wife goes to work at about 11 pm she is in bed from about 2 pm to 10:30 pm. The neighbor has a large dog who barked most of the day and we put up with it but when the dog went back outside and barked from 8 pm until 2 am every night we had enough. My wife and I went over and talk to them and got no where so we stated next night we do call the police.

It started up at about 8 pm and we finally called the police at 10:30 and explained the problem and that we tried going over and talking to them and they couldn't have cared less about the barking or my wife sleeping. They did come out and warned the people. Couple of my neighbors told me they had same problem but didn't want to start problems but they were not sleeping in the afternoon and going to work at midnight with a one our commute to work.

Couple of weeks later their dog barking all morning broke down six foot  of our fence and was running around our yard eating all our dogs food and trying to fight our small dog so I called the police and they took the dog.I then went to where the person worked  and told him and he needed to repair the fence. He did fix the fence and had to pay fee's for the dog but this finally did help as the barking was cut way back after that.

We will never be friends but that is alright with us as my wife can sleep now. What I found was the police warned them of fines and removal of their dog if they get more calls. Funny part of all this was when we bought the house the owner told us about these neighbors.


----------



## Wonka (Apr 24, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> If your dog(s) bark - and you have neighbors - then it is likely bothering them. And it 'head-in-the-sand' self-centered thinking that it does not bother your neighbors just because they haven't complained.
> 
> As a neighbor that has to listen to a dog barking for years (dog was left outside with no one walking him) - I can attest to this.  Luckily the bastard must have finally passed since the barking has recently stopped. Although I am sure another one will appear soon - maybe a good time to sell my house as barking dog(s) certainly decreases the property values of everyone near.
> 
> When another neighbor complained a few years back - their TT response… 'he just barks at birds and squirrels' - like it was the birds/squirrels fault.



My dog barks inside.  Both my neighbors love my dog and have said so.  It's doubtful they're bothered much for the occasional bark at golfers when she's I our lanai?  Why, because we correct her and she's seldom alone on the lanai for more than a few minutes.  Our neighbors are also seasonal.

As such, since you're post seems in response to mine we don't have "our heads in the sand as you have inferred"

I've had neighbors I'd trade for a barking dog.  There are amounts of barking that can be tolerated easily until the become extreme... Not much different than some human counterparts as neighbors.


----------



## geekette (Apr 24, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> ...And looking at this thread - there are a lot of mean-spirited and ignorant people who think it would be OK to drug a neighbor's dog. They just assume Benadryl is safe and can't be bothered to do a simple google search to find out about possible side effects.
> 
> ...
> BUT even if we didn't try to solve the problem... *nothing a dog owner does or doesn't do gives anyone else the right to drug a dog. *And if anyone did anything to my dogs I'd sue the crap out of them and make their life a living hell.



I agree. My old girl is already on meds for chronic condition and she is restricted as to when she can eat.  I would be horrified if someone decided to huck some yuck over the fence, laced with whoknowswhat (even bigger problem - I could not tell the vet what she ingested!)  There is no amount of money or apology that could bring her back from premature death.   I wouldn't give your kids food or alcohol without your knowing, don't do it to my furkid.  

Luckily, we are in a barky neighborhood and she's the quiet one (until there is something to report to the other sentries on duty or a deer hops the fence).


----------



## rleigh (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks to VegasBella and others who injected some common sense about drugging someone else's pet. I could not believe all the comments indicating it was a harmless thing to do and an actual realistic solution.


----------



## dwojo (Apr 24, 2015)

Check the noise ordinances and animal control laws in your community to try to find anything that might help.


----------



## JudyH (Aug 25, 2015)

*I outlasted the barking dogs!!!!*

I posted here about the dogs last spring. I bought the anti- bark gadgets. It helped with the older one not with the younger. 
The dogs became more aggressive. Finally the older one bit the owner. The wife left. The guy is selling the house. Without the dogs he's a nice guy. 
Hopefully the new neighbors are ok.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2015)

Congratulations!  Hopefully he won't get any more dogs!

My neighbors had a mean German Shepard, that also barked.  It's kennel (which it hardly ever was taken out of) was right under our bedroom windows - and conveniently, on the other side of their garage, away from the house.

When the dog was out in the front yard with them, it would go nuts if it saw us in our own yard or on the sidewalk, growling, and barking and lunging hysterically on it's leash - I was afraid of it.

Recently, I got a long, sad email from the neighbor, stating that they had to put the dog down, and how sad they were about it, and all the details about the situation.  

I cannot fathom why she would send this email to me - she knew the dog was mean and the barking bothered us - but they ignored it when it barked.

She has never emailed me before - I didn't even know she had my email address.  She barely speaks to me in passing.

It is uncomprehensible to me that she expects me to feel sorry about the dog being gone.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 25, 2015)

JudyH said:


> This is my third house in my life, and my third PITA neighbor.



Whats the common factor here?



Ive had problems where ever I go too.  I keep moving and where ever I go, Im still there


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2015)

JudyH said:


> I posted here about the dogs last spring. I bought the anti- bark gadgets. It helped with the older one not with the younger.
> The dogs became more aggressive. Finally the older one bit the owner. The wife left. The guy is selling the house. Without the dogs he's a nice guy.
> Hopefully the new neighbors are ok.



See. There IS such a thing as Karma. Enjoy the peace and quiet. Hope it lasts.

Jim


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 25, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Congratulations!  Hopefully he won't get any more dogs!
> 
> My neighbors had a mean German Shepard, that also barked.  It's kennel (which it hardly ever was taken out of) was right under our bedroom windows - and conveniently, on the other side of their garage, away from the house.
> 
> ...



I just hope she didn't notice the confetti and noisemakers after she emailed you....


----------



## JudyH (Aug 25, 2015)

You all can celebrate with me. Virtually. Or raise your glass at 5pm.


----------



## JudyH (Aug 25, 2015)

Ron

I am the best neighbor ever. No pets no kids and I am away traveling at lot.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 25, 2015)

JudyH said:


> Ron
> 
> I am the best neighbor ever. No pets no kids and I am away traveling at lot.



I'm not. 
which is why your comment about 3 homes and three bad neighbors struck a chord  It sounded familiar


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 25, 2015)

JudyH said:


> I am the best neighbor ever. No pets no kids and I am away traveling at lot.



Actually, I have a great neighbor. She brings me food sometimes. And she's always nice when we chat. And I feel like she'd call the cops if she saw something going on at my house that wasn't right. 

She has kids and dogs and doesn't travel that much.


----------



## Tia (Aug 25, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I'm not.
> which is why your comment about 3 homes and three bad neighbors struck a chord  It sounded familiar




:rofl::hysterical:


----------



## CO skier (Aug 26, 2015)

JudyH said:


> I am the best neighbor ever. No pets no kids and I am away traveling at lot.



Their are people who wish their roommate or spouse were so congenial.


----------



## JudyH (Aug 26, 2015)

Ron, home#1 we lived next to people who tied the dog outside at 6 am and left him barking. I put a nice note on the door asking them not to do this and they stopped, but never spoke to me again cause they were mad that I wrote a letter instead of speaking in person 
House 2 we lived directly across the street from three generations of alcoholics and drug users. Several of us neighbors took them to court over the noise and disturbance in the early 2000. I thought I could outlast them but ended up moving to Fl. My son bought our house and said the neighbors had bad nights this summer too. Well, grandma can't last too much longer and then the property will hopefully get sold. 
And house three had the dogs.....


----------

